
Why we never thank open source maintainers - Windson
https://windsooon.github.io/2017/11/23/Why%20we%20never%20thank%20open%20source%20maintainers/
======
naturalgradient
As the maintainer of a reasonably popular library, I actually get irritated by
a lot of 'thanks', because they are in the form of this sentence:

'Hi, can you implement <Feature that takes a month of work>? Thanks!'

Usually from people who have never contributed anything.

Honestly, being thanked in any shape or form does nothing for me, Id rather
have users be more considerate of our time and not abuse issues and the
community for supporting their laziness.

~~~
notzorbo3
Ways I deal with this as an open source maintainer of various projects:

1\. Severely restrict the scope of the project (i.e. do one thing and do it
well) 2\. Don't feel guilty about saying "no" 3\. Realize that people have no
malicious intent or are lazy when they request <feature X that takes two
months>. It's just like a normal customer in a business: they often have no
idea of the cost and difficulties in implementing things. That's okay, it's my
duty to inform them of that. 4\. Refuse pull requests for features that I
don't feel like maintaining. I always try to keep people from wasting their
time and ask them to confer before implementing a feature.

I don't feel animosity towards people who (even rudely) request such things.
But they _can_ expect a short reply in the form of "I'm sorry, that feature is
outside the scope of the project / is going to take too much of my time."

~~~
oldgregg
It would be nice if github made it easy for people to assign a $ bounty to
every issue and when it's marked complete payouts are automatic. There are a
bunch of issues in various open source projects where I would easily drop $100
on a bounty.

~~~
lkbm
I believe this is what bountysource.com is for. I haven't tried it, though,
and I'm not sure how completion is evaluated.

Seems problematic to let the bounty-poster decide if something is completed,
but also to put it on a third party to put in the time to verify for various
pieces of software they might not be familiar with (and worse to put it on the
second party who implements).

~~~
j_s
Three days ago:

BountySource suspended from GitHub |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15747328](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15747328)

Useful discussion on the concept there; they were temporarily suspended for
not supporting opt-out.

Whisper Systems supports auto-Bitcoin for suspended pull requests.
[https://signal.org/blog/bithub/](https://signal.org/blog/bithub/)

------
notzorbo3
> It is true that some of you guys can build a tool in a hackathon

I've kept some data on how much time I've spent on a somewhat popular open
source project (+/-1000 stars on github, if that means anything).

Time to implement to scratch my own itch: +/\- 24 hours

Time to write documentation, package, etc: +/\- 70 hours

Time to handle bug and feature requests, support: +560 hours

So that's an overhead of around 2500%. If I was paid to do that, it would have
cost around €130,000.- (and would have netted me around €5, because dutch
taxes ;-) )

The emails and other forms of thank-you's from users make it more than worth
it. Plus, I get to give back to the community.

~~~
chrisper
I'd also say that if you are not paid you approach the work differently. Like
you can take your time with certain things maybe. A lot less stress, I'd
imagine. (Depends on the project obviously. If you get yelled at by Linus, you
probably should be more careful!)

~~~
notzorbo3
True, but expectations are sometimes also higher. Documentation etc has to be
of good quality. Packaging. Stuff like that. There's really no comparing it
with a paid job IMHO. It's more fun i'd say.

------
_sqhj
As an author of dozens of open-source projects, I was really surprised how
entitled / rude people can be. I was even told f-word just because I used
babel for compiling JS. I was like WTF. Some people act as if they are my
paying customers when I get zero compensation from my open source projects. I
just share my work because I think they can be useful for some. I don't have
any obligations to solve their problems.

~~~
jmcdiesel
Keep in mind, the entitlement works both ways...

This isnt just for you, more of a general thing. Ive seen it a lot in this
thread alone.

Creating an OSS project doesn't entitle you to be treated a certain way
either. Nothing does. Being entitled at ALL is bad, so expecting good or bad
is just a waste.

I try to live more by the "give everything you can, expect nothing in return,
be grateful if something comes" mentality. Shitty people are going to be
shitty people, and most of them are shitty for a reason - so feel bad for
them, not angry or annoyed at them. Nobody WANTS to be an asshole...

~~~
joonhocho
I don't want any thank you notes. Never asked and never will. I just don't
like people who are rude, and I find them annoying. I don't know what's wrong
with feeling annoyed by them being rude to me.

~~~
jmcdiesel
Because being annoyed doesn't affect them, only you.

Choosing to experience negative emotion because someone does something is
self-harm.

When you are entitled to something, you expect it, and you can't expect
something and be truly appreciative of it at the same time. When you don't
expect good though, the bad doesn't upset you, and the good, you actually
genuinely appreciate.

~~~
yesenadam
"Choosing to experience negative emotion because someone does something is
self-harm."

Hi :-) Fascinating comment. Do you really live that, or just it's something
you read/heard and aspire to?

Trying to unpack that a little: Calling experiencing negative emotion (i.e.
feeling bad) "choosing to experience negative emotion" seems psychobabble. Do
you choose all your feelings? I doubt it. So, you will never feel bad because
of anything anyone does, because why would you, and that would be self-harm.
All that just strikes me as jargon out of a bad self-help book. It doesn't
sound human, but like a robot, or maybe a guru. (e.g. Nisargadatta: 'In my
world, nothing ever goes wrong.') I guess that's why gurus/monks/priests
aren't supposed to have wives, girlfriends, careers, possessions etc. Because
ordinary humans do get upset about stuff. And feel good about stuff. The way
you call people "someone" and reduce most of life to "someone doing something"
I find absolutely chilling.

That last bit about expectation sounds likes the ridiculous pessimism I
thought made sense as a child. If you expect things to turn out for the worst,
you will never be disappointed. That was before I realized that in life your
attitude makes a huge difference to how things turn out. In the real/everyday
world of someones doing somethings anyway.

~~~
jmcdiesel
You dont chose your emotions, you chose which emotions to react to.

There is an entire philosophy built around that concept, buddhism.

------
rsync
Anytime I find a very useful tool[1] or get help from a maintainer or author I
always offer them a lifetime, free rsync.net account. A fair number of them
have taken me up on it.

[1] Some examples of useful tools include: TextBar for OSX, git-annex
assistant ... someone wrote a great encfs tutorial ... etc.

~~~
notzorbo3
That's an awesome way to reward people! I've gotten offers for money, but
actually getting to money to me is more of a hassle than it's worth, so I just
decline.

~~~
davidjnelson
What makes receiving money difficult?

~~~
jakobegger
Not the OP, but if you run a business, you must be very careful to correctly
declare all your income, make sure you invoice properly, pay taxes, etc.

Just because soneone “donates” money, it doesn’t mean that you don’t have to
pay taxes.

So in general it only pays off if it is above a threshold. If a company offers
to donate 2000€, I would find a way to make it work. But if it’s just a one
off donation of 10€, I’d rather not bother my accountant with it.

------
oblib
I have to admit I haven't sent a personal note to all of them that I should,
not even close, but I have to a few.

I have asked a few for help or clarification too and thanked those who
responded. And I have bought a few a beer or beverage of their choice when I
could by donating, but that's really not much at all for what I got.

I have never asked anyone to add a feature or fix a bug, but I've not run into
to many. I have offered a few hacks when I thought they were worthy of review
but it's been a pretty long time since I've done that.

Since it's "Thanksgiving Day" here I will say I am very thankful for the work
they do and freely give, and I know I couldn't do what I do without them. Not
even.

It's truly an amazing thing for me. I grew up building "custom cars" and
worked my ass off to buy tools to make things. Early on I spent at least half
of every paycheck to buy tools.

Now, I use tools that are "free" and it's amazing what you can build with
them.

Very little in the history of man can compare to it. It's one of the most
amazing and best things I've ever seen happen and I've lived in one of the
most amazing eras ever.

~~~
davidjnelson
Right on! I’m also super grateful for all the amazing open source available
these days. It’s indeed truly fantastic.

------
inglor
Actually, in all projects I've been involved in I've gotten more than enough
thank you emails. Not to mention hooks for consulting gigs (which I dislike
and _rarely_ do), conference invites and job offers.

Open source has been _tremendously_ cost-effective for me. I do it for fun and
because I genuinely like building open tools people like using.

This is me [https://github.com/benjamingr](https://github.com/benjamingr)
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/1348195/benjamin-
gruenbaum](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1348195/benjamin-gruenbaum) \- I
have done some work but there are _a lot_ of people who have made bigger
contributions than me.

Wondering if other people feel the same way or not. I _do_ give around ~30$ a
month on patreon to projects I like just as a nice "thank you for maintaining
this".

~~~
amelius
> conference invites and job offers.

Don't we all get spammed by these, regardless of where we work?

Also, conference invites usually cost money rather than return money.

~~~
inglor
Conference _speaking_ invites usually cover the hotel and flight fares (in all
honesty, I couldn't really afford attending otherwise).

Some conferences also offer to do paid workshops which are a big factor too.

~~~
ghaff
Both you and the parent are right. A lot of conferences will cover your main
travel costs for a speaking invite. But there are often other travel-
associated costs so it's usually not really free if it's out of your own
pocket.

Conference speaking is often worth it if it's effectively part of your job
that someone else is paying for or (selectively) if the exposure for marketing
yourself is worth it.

------
a_w
I just wanted to thank NoScript maintainer Giorgio Maone, as he is currently
working really hard to fix issues.

NoScript was my favorite add-on and I have no doubt that it will be once
again, but it really is heartbreaking to read some of the reviews[1].
Constructive feedback is a good thing, but I just don't understand why some
people feel that they have a right to use the f* word when reviewing the new
version. Just simply describe what is broken and say you have disabled it
until the issue is resolved, and thank the man for his hard work.

Thanks again, Giorgio Maone!

[1] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/noscript/revi...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/noscript/reviews/?src=api)

------
tomxor
I thank authors and maintainers and I expect others do too. I just don't do it
publicly.

I've thanked authors of small projects which are unique and useful to me just
by dropping a short email (not en masse) - Not out of some obligation, but
because it's an encouraging thing to receive. I want them to know someone is
finding utility in what they have done and appreciates it enough to tell them.

I don't think the larger projects are in need of this though, it would just
become noise. This is probably just the cynical misanthrope in me speaking but
I can't help but think it looks more like a popularity contest when it's
public like this... not that i'm suggesting it could be done any other way for
large projects, but then, who is going to read all of them if it's a large
project?

~~~
hartator
I maintain a fairly popular repository, and it does brighten my day when I
receive an email like this!

Unfortunately, you are getting more random malformated issues (ie. “DOESN’T
WORK. WHEN FIX”) than thanks!

~~~
tomxor
Please don't feel disheartened by those types of issues. They seem to pop up
on all kinds of projects after some threshold of popularity.

I haven't originated any popular repos myself, but of the few I have
contributed to, these types of issues can be quite common. One of the projects
is a math library and a swear 1/2 issues are people discovering for the first
time how floating point math behaves and complaining profusely that it's the
authors fault.

If you can gain some contributors to help you do the weeding in your issues
list it can help with your sanity greatly.

This is one feature that I wish hosting platforms like github/gitlab etc had
to help authors and maintainers: ability to grant issue management permissions
(separately from full repo access).

~~~
sytse
> This is one feature that I wish hosting platforms like github/gitlab etc had
> to help authors and maintainers: ability to grant issue management
> permissions (separately from full repo access).

You'll be happy to learn that in GitLab a reporter can manage issue but not
the repository already.
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/permissions.html](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/permissions.html)

------
AdmiralAsshat
Interestingly, I tried asking this on Reddit once, and the majority of replies
indicated they didn't want a thank-you letter:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/71fupc/foss_develope...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/71fupc/foss_developers_would_you_like_to_receive_a/)

~~~
JetSetWilly
It seems like they didn't want a _form_ letter, ie thoughtless spam. They
seemed OK with getting personal thank-yous where the writer put some effort
into it.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
Chiming in as a maintainer who gets lots of thanks. Typically they're genuine.
I get thanked 3-5 times a week with no strings attached. It definitely helps
me want to do more! I actually use it as a gauge for which projects to spend
more time on.

------
speps
BTW this is actually to promote this:
[http://www.thankyouopensource.com/](http://www.thankyouopensource.com/)

Putting the link here might make it more obvious.

~~~
rekado
It's a pity that this website is exclusively for repositories on Github and
thus contributes to the harmful idea that free software only exists when it is
on Github.

~~~
srtjstjsj
eh, github is hosted git, it costs approximately nothing to export your
project to github, and it's a great way to "market" your project.

~~~
rekado
There is a systemic cost: the cumulative effect of encouraging the expectation
to find things on Github. It also costs time to maintain an additional remote
if you want to interact with potential contributors.

Using Github only to say "hey, don't forget about this piece of software that
you shouldn't be looking for on Github" is a terrible habit as it artificially
inflates the importance of Github for Free Software and ... we already have
search engines for that kind of thing.

------
SadWebDeveloper
I think maintainers would definitely love more some monetary support rather
than just a thank you, specially those doing it in their free time (since some
maintainers of big open source projects are well established paid employees).

~~~
wolfgke
The problem is that it is hard to transfer money over the internet.

I just wanted to know what bureaucratic hurdles one has to jump in Germany to
even be able to receive donations on your webpage. I don't want to go into the
gory details, but just come with something that I say for years very often:
The surest way to become a terrorist very fast is to read up into law.

And this is only for being _legally able_ to receive and not about the
taxation issues that arise when you concretely receive donations.

Also in countries there are lots of preferred ways on the methods for money
transfer. For example in Germany many people don't want to use a credit card
and prefer SEPA money transfer/direct debit for paying in the internet.

Yes, of course one could use some fancy cryptocurrency, but the legal/taxation
issues remain.

~~~
hutzlibu
Can you go more into your problems, because as far as I know, it is actually
not that complicated.

Unless of course, you say you are non profit - then they have to accept that,
complicated, yes.

But if you want small donation money for a webpage, it is very easy. You
register a small company for it (cost 20-30€, time 20 minutes at the finance
agency. and you can use that company for many other similar things). And then
you are legally good to receive money in all forms, bitcoins or not. They
don't care how you got that money. All that matters to them is how much profit
you made in a year. If it is below 16000€ you don't pay (company) taxes - and
they totally ignore you for being not important. If you make higher income,
well, then you start having a serious business, with taxation and probably
more regulation, true.

But for small things I found it not so hard.

~~~
wolfgke
> But if you want small donation money for a webpage, it is very easy. You
> register a small company for it (cost 20-30€, time 20 minutes at the finance
> agency. and you can use that company for many other similar things).

Which makes the tax declaration much more complicated. Additionally this can
easily cause lots of trouble with the employment contract.

~~~
hutzlibu
But when you make money from a website, it is a buisness. And if it is small
money, it is a small buisness - where I found the buerocratic hurdles to be
very small.

I mean sure, since I am a libertarian, I prefer there to be no hurdles and no
taxes at all, but the majority of people think different. And you are not even
a libertarian I suppose? So you just want a excemption from taxes/buerocracy
for you? Or just for small things like donation? Yeah well, this is the case
right now, but they need to somehow verify that it is indeed small. I found
the current situation reasonable. A bit more effort with tax declaration, but
not really much, having a small business.

"Additionally this can easily cause lots of trouble with the employment
contract."

And this is a problem with your contract then, which you negotiated and
nothing for which the state is responsible.

~~~
wolfgke
> So you just want a excemption from taxes/buerocracy for you?

I am not against taxes per se, but I am a deep hater of bureacracy.

~~~
hutzlibu
So how would you do it then? How would you make the process simpler, than it
allready is?

~~~
hutzlibu
Like I thought, you are a typical german who likes to complain, but with no
idea how to improve things.

------
louthy
As a maintainer of a relatively successful open source project [1], I find I
get a lot of thanks. Yes, it usually comes attached to an issue or a question,
but there's not really an easier avenue to just say "thanks" either. So it
doesn't bother me too much.

The thank you that comes attached to issues does make me more inclined to help
quicker, because I just feel the person is being polite and respectful of the
effort.

[1] [https://github.com/louthy/language-
ext](https://github.com/louthy/language-ext)

------
chrisdone
I have a bunch of open source projects; I'm getting quite good at giving my
projects new homes because I don't want to maintain them anymore.

Speaking for myself, thanks is fine but I don't need it; thanks doesn't do
anything for burnout. People using my software is enough thanks. The biggest
thanks is someone contributing a useful bug fix or needed feature. Time and
effort is the currency in open source.

------
pixelbeat__
Some thanks would definitely be appreciated at least to balance out the
negative minority.

As a maintainer of a project¹ that many use, I've had private messages
encouraging me to commit suicide etc. Not ideal.

¹ [https://www.gnu.org/s/coreutils](https://www.gnu.org/s/coreutils)

~~~
gitgud
Whoah that's messed up! Who are these people? Other developers or users?

------
QittyQat
I help maintain an open-source project for AWS. The only thanks I need is that
you come by the booth at re:Invent and give me a big hug. I'll be the one
winking at everyone assuming they remember this comment from HN.

~~~
gitgud
Which project? I won't be there, but here's a cyber hug to thankyou for your
efforts

＼(^o^)／

------
tobbyb
Open source is a huge achievement. The sheer diversity, wealth and value of
the ecosystem is priceless. A true achievement of our times and Stallman and
all the pioneers deserve a gigantic kudos.

Any human group has all the problems that comes with us. Some people are
insensitive, self centred, selfish, entitled, immature but there are also
others who are helpful, warm, polite, genuinely wonderful human beings.

There is little reason for cynicism or negativity. You get to meet and
interact with all kinds which in itself opens your life up to a whole new set
of experiences.

------
laurent123456
I think sending "thank you" notes to someone is rare because it's a bit odd to
contact a complete stranger and thank them.

Personally I would "thank" someone for example by upvoting their post,
commenting on it, or posting their project here or on Lobster, staring their
GitHub project, etc. Those are more concrete stuff and personally I would
appreciate this kind of actions more than a thank you note.

------
greysteil
Great post. Amazing what a big difference a simple "thank you" can make, and
surely helps reduce burnout.

------
dopeboy
I try to do what I can but I'll admit I'm not consistent. Ranked in order of
how useful the project is to me, I will:

Star their repo

Tweet or email them my thanks

Donate cash

If I make it to the point where I develop strong competency with the project
and have something meaningful to contribute, I'll start looking at issues and
helping people troubleshoot.

------
sigzero
I received a lot of help when I was implementing mailman from Mark Shapiro a
few years back. I asked what I could do in thanks and he pointed me to his
public Amazon wish list. I purchased something off of that for him. I try to
make sure I am thanking people for their work that I am benefitting from.

------
bhauer
The author is promoting gratefulness, and that is awesome. I try to do my part
when I can with hand-crafted emails or messages.

For what it's worth, in our work on the TechEmpower Framework Benchmarks [1],
we have received a great deal of positive feedback and gratefulness. We really
appreciate it since it makes the project so much more fun and meaningful for
us when we hear that people have found it useful (or at least interesting). We
never cease to be amazed at the generosity of the community. All of this often
makes me wish we could spend more time on the project. (We're working on
getting Round 15 out soon!)

[1]
[https://github.com/TechEmpower/FrameworkBenchmarks](https://github.com/TechEmpower/FrameworkBenchmarks)

------
webjunkie
I was once looking for a specific library that does one thing – and found
exactly something like it on Github. It did the job so well and without a
hitch, that after seeing it has only a few stars and no PRs, I left an Github
issue saying thank you to the maintainer.

------
gitgud
There's some pretty bad thankyou's on the front page of:
[https://www.thankyouopensource.com](https://www.thankyouopensource.com)

[1] [https://www.thankyouopensource.com/letter/155/Fucking-
dead/](https://www.thankyouopensource.com/letter/155/Fucking-dead/)

[2]
[https://www.thankyouopensource.com/letter/154/Fuck-%22Open-S...](https://www.thankyouopensource.com/letter/154/Fuck-%22Open-
Source%22/)

These are terrible people

------
grsblk
Simply using open-source projects is definitely a way to say thank you. I have
several projects on github and I am very grateful for developers trusting and
using my code. It says much more than a 'thumps up'.

------
brepl
Some people, rightly or wrongly, feel that their use of an open source library
is endorsement and thanks enough, at least until you meet the maintainer in
person or have other cause to be in contact with them.

~~~
xstartup
Yes, I believe it's net positive for a project because I tell other what I am
using and they get interested, this helps a project get more mindshare and
some of them will eventually contribute.

------
j_s
It would be nice if more of the communication with maintainers was done in
public. Then discussions such as these could be filled with links
demonstrating best practices (or suggestions) in action. (Some people like me
may be wary of tying their HN account so permanently to a project.)

Right now in this discussion there are a lot of recommendations but without
knowing more about the context in which they are applied it is hard to take
them seriously. Specifically, are commenters making the suggestion having put
it into practice in an open source project/community, and (if so) what impact
has it had there?

As an attempt to provide something similar to what I am suggesting, here is an
anonymized conversation regarding a tool I have barely maintained for a few
years (merging bug fixes). The tool is used by many database administrators so
not programmers but technical. It provides some of the functionality that
commercial software charges hundreds of dollars to provide, so it is easy to
suggest paying someone else real money to solve any problems.

 _> On Sat, Jul 4 at 8:06 AM, Maintainer (me) wrote:

I will not be able to resolve these issues in what it sounds like is the
timeframe you need.

My recommendation would be that you install the trial version of a tool on the
list of commercial alternatives (link). One that I have very limited
experience with is [specific recommended alternative]. The page also lists all
of the free tools that I am aware of.

Thanks for reporting these problems; I will create issues to track the
progress of resolving them.

>On Fri, July 3, User wrote / forwarded:

Can you please help me?

>On Fri, Jul 3, User (#2?) wrote:

I'm getting another one issue. Ie the [tool] generate the script like

"ALTER TABLE ... ALTER COLUMN ... [bigint] IDENTITY (1,1) NOT NULL".

While i'm executing this script i'm getting error like "Msg 156, Level 15,
State 1, Line 1

Incorrect syntax near the keyword 'IDENTITY'".

[tool] generate a is wrong one? Let me know the reason for this one . and
Please address the above issues . I'm eagerly wait for your response._

------
donpark
Thanking is beneficial mentally to the thanker. Do it for yourself.

------
mosselman
I interpreted the title as 'We have the policy not to thank maintainers of
open source tools. Here is why.' glad it was quite the opposite.

------
corford
"Maintainers are the friends we want and the employees companies look for.
They have passion, willingness to share, and persistence. They are the real
MVP and they deserve a thank-you note."

^^ I liked this. Very nice and very true.

------
throwaway0071
Let's not forget companies that provide free services to open source projects.

~~~
celeritascelery
Such as?

~~~
saganus
I believe Netlify[0] does that, and I've heard of others but can't remember
right now.

Edited to add a link

[0][https://www.netlify.com/open-source/](https://www.netlify.com/open-
source/)

------
benoror
I recently did just that:
[https://github.com/mhgbrown/cached_resource/issues/36](https://github.com/mhgbrown/cached_resource/issues/36)

------
mtnygard
Why does the author refer to the site as an NGO? Is this in the sense of "Non-
governmental Organization?" If so, it seems like an odd thing to emphasize. If
not, what is the correct expansion of that TLA?

------
Windson
Source code link [https://github.com/Windsooon/thanks-open-
source](https://github.com/Windsooon/thanks-open-source)

------
wdiamond
I recommend to keep open source, but not to clear issues related to other
people infrastructure, just about your own infrastructure.

------
j_ereth
Just want to say thank you for that article.

------
wdiamond
I recommend to keep open source, but not clear issues not related to your own
infrastructure.

------
im3w1l
Because the friction is too high.

------
bnastic
It’s such an unfortunate word to use, “maintainer”... Sounds like a thing that
had reached its full potential long ago and the “maintainer” is there to keep
it on the road in one piece, for a while yet. It’ll never get better, it’s
only ever downhill from there.

(Admittedly, that does describe a certain %age of open source projects).

~~~
srtjstjsj
That's exactly the maintainer's job. To keep it alive while the world is
changing, so the software can continue delivering value. The maintainer might
also be a developer, or other people might be developers, or possibly no one
is developing that project.

------
futhey
Not nitpicking, but “Github uses Rails on Ruby” gave me a jolly laugh.

------
mangix
This reminds me of the Linux kernel build bot.

Hi X,

I love your patch! Yet something to improve:

------
andrew_
Thanks for a nice writeup. Now please add some open graph sugar to your markup
so I can share it with a nice preview. :)

------
Feniks
Fine.

Shout out to everyone who worked on ublock origin and the filters. Doing God's
work, death to advertising.

------
jasonmaydie
I thought maintainers did it because they are passionate, not because they are
being forced to.

~~~
emh68
It's mostly a plus for their resumes.

